# GAD or OCD and IBS?



## msangh (Apr 26, 2001)

Quick questionIs there any link b/w Generalized Anaxiety Disorder or Obsessive Compulsion Disorder with IBS.Diagnosed with IBS for last 6 years. Had all the tests which came back negative althought Small bowel barium test showed barium moved to descending colon in less than 30 mins. Not sure if this is even IBS b/c I have no pain... its just that stool seems to be loose and undigested which inturn cause bloating, cramping and semi diarrhea which inturn cause anxiety.Do any of these disorders (GAD/OCD) cause a motility problem? I may think that its GAD which is causing my GI motility to be out of whack.Would one recommned seeing a psychiatrist for this? My GI (actually GIs) were not much help...Note: was on Paxil (10 mg) which did nothing... Anybody taking a stronger dose?Thanks much msangh


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

The common denominator in part is serotonin.Sounds like you have rapid transit time and you can have that in IBS.You might want to consult more with your gi doctor about all this and see if he can recommend a psychiatrist who has knowledge is working with GI disorders.


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

Msangh, your symptoms and mine were identical and I never had pain either. I had success stopping the Ibs/d anxiety,and panic with Mike's tapes. Over 35yrs of IBS I have seen all the MD's,Gastro's,Psychiatrists and Psychologists. Taken all kinds of meds and psychmeds. I have no formal medical training but firmly believe that the IBS and anxiety are linked and the hypnoprogram corrects both of them in the subconcious mind. From my experience if you go to a P/doc he will "diagnose" you with at least GAD or OCD or Phobic etc. They will believe you are anxious because of a mental chemical imbalance and experiment with a medicine or combination of meds and they can have side effects worse than IBS. The Benzo drugs put you in a fog and when you quit them the anxiety/panic is worse than before! Never had any luck with any psychmed affecting the IBS. There is no test to find out if you have GAD,OCD or really have an imbalancel. They just ask questions and dispense pills. Try the hypnoprogram and check out any dietary concerns and if it hasn't completely stopped there are a few new meds in the pipeline. Good luck, NorbPS I had one P/doc who said I had "all" the disorders and put me on 4 different psychmeds at one time, talk about messed up?


----------

